# 4-6-08 Cherokee Lake Report



## whj812 (Apr 6, 2008)

I went to Cherokee this Morning and fished from 7:45am til 1:00pm. Got on the water and temps were 55 by 1 pm they were up to 59. I threw a bit of everything at them. Cranks, jigs, worms, spinnerbaits, jerkbaits....

All fish were caught shallow in 5 feet of water or less on Crankbaits. I think that this weather has them spooked or something. 

Here is my trip log.
https://www.MyDailyFishingLog.com/r_tripemail.asp?t=3761&u=whj812


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice report by the color of the large mouth it doesnt look like they have been shallow long.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

Great fish - and a nice report to boot.

Things are starting to heat up everywhere a little


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 6, 2008)

Good job and nice report!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Good Job WHJ! Thanks for the report!


----------



## whj812 (Apr 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Nice report by the color of the large mouth it doesnt look like they have been shallow long.



Its been tough finding fish the past few weeks. I think they are still in a transition period, from deep to shallow.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 6, 2008)

It has been really tough lately I think for everyone. I am still trying to adjust from my winter patterns to my slighty warmer spring tactics. The spots that were producing for me a month or 2 ago, are absolutly dead now. It's time for a few skunkings figuring out were the fish are at this time of year.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 6, 2008)

whj812 said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report by the color of the large mouth it doesnt look like they have been shallow long.
> ...



Have you been getting rain? that could have murked up the water and moved the fish shallower, but it is also gettin to be that time of year.


----------

